# Race-Face Kurbelprobleme



## Da Anhänger (25. März 2007)

Hi! hab neulich ein bild gefunden von einer stark verblassten schwarzen race-Face Kurbel.haben die mittlerweile was gegen den schwarzen Farbverlust an den Kurbelarmen was getan???noch dazu hab ich was mitbekommen das die Kurbelarme der Race-Face kurbel nicht richtig gerade zu einander stehen. is da was dran??
gruß


----------



## bestmove (25. März 2007)

oftmals bildet lesen und die Suchfunktion tut Ihr übriges ...  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242619


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (25. März 2007)

Ob man ne Suchfunktion braucht, um drei Zeilen nach oben zu schauen


----------

